# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Настройка веб-публикации 1с сервера 8.2.15.289

## deevs

Доброго времени суток! Пробую запустить веб сервер хамрр 1.7.4 с опубликованной 1с - версии 8.2.15.289.rpm, консоль возвращает ошибку:
/opt/lampp/lampp restart
Stopping XAMPP for Linux 1.7.4...
XAMPP: Stopping Apache with SSL...
httpd: Syntax error on line 511 of /opt/lampp/etc/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 9 of /opt/lampp/etc/extra/httpd-xampp.conf: Cannot load /opt/1C/v8.2/i386/wsap22.so into server: /opt/lampp/lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6) -уже не знаю, что и делать...

----------


## veed

> Доброго времени суток! Пробую запустить веб сервер хамрр 1.7.4 с опубликованной 1с - версии 8.2.15.289.rpm, консоль возвращает ошибку:
> /opt/lampp/lampp restart
> Stopping XAMPP for Linux 1.7.4...
> XAMPP: Stopping Apache with SSL...
> httpd: Syntax error on line 511 of /opt/lampp/etc/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 9 of /opt/lampp/etc/extra/httpd-xampp.conf: Cannot load /opt/1C/v8.2/i386/wsap22.so into server: /opt/lampp/lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6) -уже не знаю, что и делать...


В данном случае наблюдается несовместимость Xampp с сервером 1С, попробуй использовать стандартный httpd и внимательно почитай http://www.alt.h12.ru/notebook.php

----------


## deevs

> В данном случае наблюдается несовместимость Xampp с сервером 1С, попробуй использовать стандартный httpd и внимательно почитай http://www.alt.h12.ru/notebook.php


-когда не знаешь, что делать -делай шаг вперед!
Да! Сконфигурировал /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf на работу с 1с теперь все работает нормально!

----------

